# Houston we have wheels!



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats!! You'll have tons of fun with your own trailer - just load up and go whenever 

-First aid kit (I throw a cooler with sedatives/banamine in there for longer rides)
-Extra halter/lead for each horse
-Chain shank
-Trailer aid, or whatever those things that help you change a flat w/o unloading horses are called
-Groom box
-Pitchfork/muck tub
-Basic tool kit
-Gloves

That's what's in our trailer all the time... during show season it tends to house a bit more tack. I'll leave extra stirrup leathers, girth, bridle, boots, saddle pads and a helmet in there. Just in case.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd recommend getting bucket holders! They attach to the side of your trailer and can hold a full bucket of water. I always feel bad leaving my horse tied to the trailer for a while when water is just out of reach. I got bucket holders on my trailer and it's really nice because they can drink whenever they are thirsty!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Good tip on the bucket holders. My horse drinks like a fish, but I'm sure he'd be happy to knock over the bucket if I just place it on the ground. I'll put that one on the list.


----------

